# 19 DPO, no AF, FINALLY tested and......



## AngelWings215

BFN :cry: Its now 1:05am on 5/29 I bought a Walmart .88 cent test yesterday. I am 19 DPO. I took a test and got this:





No hint of a line at all. Maybe I O'ed late or maybe I'm just going to skip this month. Who knows? I just want my body to stop being in this limbo. My boobs hurt and I'm just overall miserable with cramps here and there :(
If pregnant I would be 4 weeks and 5 days.


----------



## breavis

Bummer! I'm sorry!
:hug:


----------



## AngelWings215

breavis said:


> Bummer! I'm sorry!
> :hug:

Its ok. I had my doubts anyways. So maybe now that the test has BFN maybe my body will accept it and my period will start. IDK is it possible to get a BFN this long after ovulation. If pregnant I would have gotten a BFP right?


----------



## MrsD140810

AngelWings215 said:


> breavis said:
> 
> 
> Bummer! I'm sorry!
> :hug:
> 
> Its ok. I had my doubts anyways. So maybe now that the test has BFN maybe my body will accept it and my period will start. IDK is it possible to get a BFN this long after ovulation. If pregnant I would have gotten a BFP right?Click to expand...


I'm not so sure. I am 21DPO. No AF, few symptoms, tested 3 times.. all negative. I've done a bit of research online and people say you can be pregnant yet the tests still come up negative. All because you haven't got enough hcg pregnancy hormone yet. Some women have said they didn't find out they were pregnant for weeks!
I don't know to be honest. A little part of me still holds out hope as I haven't had my AF yet. But the negative tests are depressing. If I were you I would wait a while longer. A week if you can. Then if no AF, test again.
I don't know about you but I'm so fed up!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Aww I'm sorry hun, I'm 11 dpo and stark negative too :( let's cry together :hugs:


----------



## AngelWings215

MrsD140810 said:


> AngelWings215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> breavis said:
> 
> 
> Bummer! I'm sorry!
> :hug:
> 
> Its ok. I had my doubts anyways. So maybe now that the test has BFN maybe my body will accept it and my period will start. IDK is it possible to get a BFN this long after ovulation. If pregnant I would have gotten a BFP right?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure. I am 21DPO. No AF, few symptoms, tested 3 times.. all negative. I've done a bit of research online and people say you can be pregnant yet the tests still come up negative. All because you haven't got enough hcg pregnancy hormone yet. Some women have said they didn't find out they were pregnant for weeks!
> I don't know to be honest. A little part of me still holds out hope as I haven't had my AF yet. But the negative tests are depressing. If I were you I would wait a while longer. A week if you can. Then if no AF, test again.
> I don't know about you but I'm so fed up!Click to expand...

I use FF and as of today it puts me at CD 39 and 19 DPO. I know when I pregnant with my son I went to the doctor 3 times after having what I know now was IB. 2 times doctors said I was pregnant and then on the 3rd visit at 5 weeks it was positive. 

I had that wet feeling all day yesterday. I kept thinking that AF had started. I was like well since I bought the HPT now AF wants to start lol I kept checking and it was just lots of creamy CM. I was googling it and looking on various sites this morning and one lady said she didn't get her BFP until 28-35 DPO.

If pregnant I would be 4 weeks and 5 days. I think I'll retest in another 2 weeks or so if AF isn't here. Good luck to you as well


----------



## AngelWings215

*bump!*


----------



## chulie

Ohhh I'm so sorry to hear. Ya that actually happened to me once....when I was on mat leave I was SURE I was pregnant (freaking out because I had a 4 month old) and I was SUPER late...took a test...negative...got my period a day later...I think I had stressed myself out so much seeing the negative let my body do it's thing......I'm so sorry though....


----------



## AngelWings215

chulie said:


> Ohhh I'm so sorry to hear. Ya that actually happened to me once....when I was on mat leave I was SURE I was pregnant (freaking out because I had a 4 month old) and I was SUPER late...took a test...negative...got my period a day later...I think I had stressed myself out so much seeing the negative let my body do it's thing......I'm so sorry though....

How late were you? I am now 5 days late according to me and 3 days late according to FF. I'm going to wait another week and then retest. If still no AF then I'll go to the doctor's.


----------



## laila 44

If its any consolation, when I had several blaring bfp's with frer I went to my dr. She did a test with that exact one and it came out bfn! I insisted my frer's were all positive and she said my hcg levels must be low because the test she did ( yours) was negative. I insisted on a blood beta hcg and my freaking levels were 300!!!! Imagine. That shit test didn't even pick it up. My dr now uses frer at her office now lol. I say go get a first response test before you lose all hope . I don't trust those cheapies


----------



## chulie

AngelWings215 said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh I'm so sorry to hear. Ya that actually happened to me once....when I was on mat leave I was SURE I was pregnant (freaking out because I had a 4 month old) and I was SUPER late...took a test...negative...got my period a day later...I think I had stressed myself out so much seeing the negative let my body do it's thing......I'm so sorry though....
> 
> How late were you? I am now 5 days late according to me and 3 days late according to FF. I'm going to wait another week and then retest. If still no AF then I'll go to the doctor's.Click to expand...

Oh I was ya, 3 days MAX......so sounds like there's some investigating still for you!!!! Ill be keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## AngelWings215

chulie said:


> AngelWings215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh I'm so sorry to hear. Ya that actually happened to me once....when I was on mat leave I was SURE I was pregnant (freaking out because I had a 4 month old) and I was SUPER late...took a test...negative...got my period a day later...I think I had stressed myself out so much seeing the negative let my body do it's thing......I'm so sorry though....
> 
> How late were you? I am now 5 days late according to me and 3 days late according to FF. I'm going to wait another week and then retest. If still no AF then I'll go to the doctor's.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I was ya, 3 days MAX......so sounds like there's some investigating still for you!!!! Ill be keeping everything crossed for you!Click to expand...

Thanks!!! Greatly appreciate it!! Maybe I just didn't O this month??


----------



## poppygirl05

I am 16dpo and getting bfns too.


----------



## MamaBear93

Ladies have faith in your bodies! No one knows your body better then you do and if you have never gotten a BFP before you probably don't know when to look for it in your self! This is the general levels of HCG that can be produced in the first few weeks of PG. Hope this helps to ease some nerves! Also just remember, most tests only test 20-25mIU/MI of HCG!!
 



Attached Files:







hcg-levels-in-early-pregnancy-chart.jpg
File size: 93.2 KB
Views: 56


----------



## prickly

How are you doing Mamabear? :hi:

We are at same stage...lol:flower:


----------



## AngelWings215

MamaBear93 said:


> Ladies have faith in your bodies! No one knows your body better then you do and if you have never gotten a BFP before you probably don't know when to look for it in your self! This is the general levels of HCG that can be produced in the first few weeks of PG. Hope this helps to ease some nerves! Also just remember, most tests only test 20-25mIU/MI of HCG!!

I have an 8yr old DS and with him it took 3 tests to come back positive and they were all at the doctor's office! 2 came back negative and then a week and a half later I took one that was positive. I was 5 weeks pregnant and had been pregnant the whole time it just took a while to show.

I am now 20 DPO and I plan on testing again in about a week. If still negative then I will just let it go. Thanks for the info on HCG levels!


----------



## crazymomof1

I feel your pain, I have no clue how many dpo I am since I wasn't tracking but I'm on CD51 and still af and tested yesterday with a BFN! I'm not trying to convince myself I'm preg, I'm okay if I'm not but I'm extremely nauseous yesterday and today and have no clue what it could be. You're right, being in limbo sucks. I just want my period or a bfp so I can move on! Fingers crossed you get your BFP soon.


----------



## StrongerDust

Hun, I'm in the same boat as you right now. I'm 5 days late and I got a negetive result last night. Don't lose hope until you get your period though! Your HCG may still be too low, it differs for everyone. Wait until you're a week late and test again, and maybe use a different brand of pregnancy tests? Keep us updated.


----------



## prickly

StrongerDust said:


> Hun, I'm in the same boat as you right now. I'm 5 days late and I got a negetive result last night. Don't lose hope until you get your period though! Your HCG may still be too low, it differs for everyone. Wait until you're a week late and test again, and maybe use a different brand of pregnancy tests? Keep us updated.

This would drive me crackers ladies! :happydance:
But, keeping everything crossed for you all late :witch: 'ers :kiss: and hoping you get your :bfp:'s!!


----------



## MamaBear93

prickly said:


> How are you doing Mamabear? :hi:
> 
> We are at same stage...lol:flower:

About 100% sure that AF is going to rear her ugly face tomorrow or Saturday...But that means we get to try again! And I might get my BFP next month right after my bday which is June 25th! :) Just waiting for AF now :coffee:


----------



## MamaBear93

AngelWings215 said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies have faith in your bodies! No one knows your body better then you do and if you have never gotten a BFP before you probably don't know when to look for it in your self! This is the general levels of HCG that can be produced in the first few weeks of PG. Hope this helps to ease some nerves! Also just remember, most tests only test 20-25mIU/MI of HCG!!
> 
> I have an 8yr old DS and with him it took 3 tests to come back positive and they were all at the doctor's office! 2 came back negative and then a week and a half later I took one that was positive. I was 5 weeks pregnant and had been pregnant the whole time it just took a while to show.
> 
> I am now 20 DPO and I plan on testing again in about a week. If still negative then I will just let it go. Thanks for the info on HCG levels!Click to expand...

You are welcome :) You never know how your body works. Sometimes it just takes a while for it to build up :) It seems like our bodies love to play tricks on us lol:haha:


----------



## prickly

MamaBear93 said:


> prickly said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing Mamabear? :hi:
> 
> We are at same stage...lol:flower:
> 
> About 100% sure that AF is going to rear her ugly face tomorrow or Saturday...But that means we get to try again! And I might get my BFP next month right after my bday which is June 25th! :) Just waiting for AF now :coffee:Click to expand...

LOVING the :coffee: MamaBear! 
LOL...yes, same here...just sat waiting..can feel the :witch: on her way with her broomstick!:growlmad:


----------



## MamaBear93

:help: please ladies I think I got a false BFP!!! Please take a look at the picture. I am havng pretty much no symptoms anymore and I am 12DPO the line is so faint. WHat in the world do I do???!!! [-o<

Oh yea sorry the pic is backwards :(
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20130530.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 31


----------



## prickly

MamaBear93 said:


> :help: please ladies I think I got a false BFP!!! Please take a look at the picture. I am havng pretty much no symptoms anymore and I am 12DPO the line is so faint. WHat in the world do I do???!!! [-o<
> 
> Oh yea sorry the pic is backwards :(

Its positive ....YAY!!

Did you just test now? If so...test again with FMU tomorrow!! Your sig puts you at 13dpo...are you 12dpo? if so...that's a GREAT test!!

Congrats MamaBear!!! You done good girl!!:hugs:

I tested with BFN this morning (not FMU) at 13dpo..crampy still over past 2 days...expecting AF tomorrow or Saturday like you were...but you arent now! LOL WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## MamaBear93

I am not going to get too excited yet. I have heard of false positives and I had a chem last cycle so I am a bit worried. I need a sticky bean this time around. I am still very skeptical!


----------



## AngelWings215

MamaBear93 said:


> AngelWings215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies have faith in your bodies! No one knows your body better then you do and if you have never gotten a BFP before you probably don't know when to look for it in your self! This is the general levels of HCG that can be produced in the first few weeks of PG. Hope this helps to ease some nerves! Also just remember, most tests only test 20-25mIU/MI of HCG!!
> 
> I have an 8yr old DS and with him it took 3 tests to come back positive and they were all at the doctor's office! 2 came back negative and then a week and a half later I took one that was positive. I was 5 weeks pregnant and had been pregnant the whole time it just took a while to show.
> 
> I am now 20 DPO and I plan on testing again in about a week. If still negative then I will just let it go. Thanks for the info on HCG levels!Click to expand...
> 
> You are welcome :) You never know how your body works. Sometimes it just takes a while for it to build up :) It seems like our bodies love to play tricks on us lol:haha:Click to expand...

I'm thinking about taking another test. I would be 5 weeks today if I am. CD 40 and 20 DPO. IDK if I'm going to skip this month or not. Who knows? I guess I'm just playing the waiting game now.....

Saw your post in my thread. CONGRATS on the BFP!! Wishing you lots of sticky baby dust!! FX'ed for you :D


----------



## MamaBear93

prickly said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> :help: please ladies I think I got a false BFP!!! Please take a look at the picture. I am havng pretty much no symptoms anymore and I am 12DPO the line is so faint. WHat in the world do I do???!!! [-o<
> 
> Oh yea sorry the pic is backwards :(
> 
> Its positive ....YAY!!
> 
> Did you just test now? If so...test again with FMU tomorrow!! Your sig puts you at 13dpo...are you 12dpo? if so...that's a GREAT test!!
> 
> Congrats MamaBear!!! You done good girl!!:hugs:
> 
> I tested with BFN this morning (not FMU) at 13dpo..crampy still over past 2 days...expecting AF tomorrow or Saturday like you were...but you arent now! LOL WAY TO GO!!!Click to expand...

I believe I actually O'd on the 18th which would make me 12DPO today instead of 13 :) I have gotten 3 BFP's today :) Can't wait to see what FMU brings in the AM!!!


----------



## prickly

GL Mamabear!:flower:

I'm still sat here waiting on AF...14dpo and will be 15dpo tomorrow...but I can feel AF on her way...this will be my longest cycle in like nearly 2 years if AF shows tomorrow...hate our bodies playing nasty tricks on us...in some ways I wish I HAD tested yesterday with FMU or today with FMU...even if it had shown a very faint positive (which I suspect would happen AGAIN like previous times!) another chemical...at least I wouldn't be in limbo wondering when AF is here and harbouring a faint hope that my temp drop today to my coverline was not really me out this month!...:growlmad:


----------



## MamaBear93

Got progession!! Take a look!! First one is yesterday and the second is this AM with FMU!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20130530.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 10









Snapshot_20130531.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## prickly

Looks GREAT Mama!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Have your boobs exploded yet? lol!!
Have your symptoms started again?!:happydance:


----------



## MamaBear93

prickly said:


> Looks GREAT Mama!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Have your boobs exploded yet? lol!!
> Have your symptoms started again?!:happydance:

Thank you :) My bb's feel really heavy! But they are not sore yet and it does worry me a bit. But maybe it means I will have little blue bundle this time lol since all of my symptoms are different with this one then with either of the other two times :winkwink: I have yet to tell DH and I think after this awesomely dark line I will tell him today! :yipee:


----------

